# lucid dreams coupled with depersonalization



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

after reading on wikipedia, it might be sleep paralysis. but its really terrible, its like im having this imagery butim still thinking and debating if ive gone to sleep yet. does this have anything to do with depersonalization?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Sometimes when I'm about to wake up I think I'm awake and actually see my room as if my eyes are open but then I wake up for sure after that and thought that was pretty weird. I once had a lucid dream that I was walking around in the house at 4 in the morning. It was so real. I was confused why I was walking around the house in the middle of the night when I should be in bed sleeping. Then suddenly I woke up and realized it was a very real feeling dream. Or maybe it was an out of body experience haha. But I've never had those kind of dreams before getting dp.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Fuck yeah it does. I had this shit happen to me a little when i was healthy but it's ten fold now since dp was triggered. My brain is all over the place and then sometimes dead quiet, but always interesting. I've had sleep paralysis so bad its like waves of terror shooting through my veins and then you're trying to scream and move but you just can't, really fucking intense. I've also hallucinated at least 4 times. Some crazy shit too, A grim reaper type character hovering over me once, a cobra biting me one time, and twice I had these floating orbs above my chest. One was evil and swirling like a storm and the other was pink and shiny and a humming bird was flying around it. I haven't experienced it for a while now, maybe six months, after having it quite frequently. Sometimes I lay down and i get excessive mind chatter, not audible, but just like a million people are whispering at the same time in my dome. If you find it somewhat interesting lay on your back when you sleep. For some reason this tends to trigger weird sleep experiences. peace.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

flat said:


> Sometimes when I'm about to wake up I think I'm awake and actually see my room as if my eyes are open but then I wake up for sure after that and thought that was pretty weird.


I think i've had something similar. I once had a dream that ended with me looking at my bedroom ceiling, but as it turns out, I was ACTUALLY looking at my bedroom ceiling. I was awake but didn't know it.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

In the past I had sleep paralysis upon falling asleep or waking up nearly daily. I even had microsleeps in which I was paralysed, happened twice in school. They said it was narclolepsy and that was cataplexy, but it misteriously vanished as depersonalization set in. I did have lucid dreams after the sleep paralysis..., first I feel I am falling asleep, feeling buzzes in my head, like electric shocks, and a vibration in all my body, then I can't move anymore..., slowly, that will transform in a lucid dream..., then slowly that will be converted to normal dream.

Lucid dreams are abnormal, it happens when wakefulness and REM are mixed up, and I am pretty much sure that my depersonalization is related with my sleep disturbance, because after it set in, I never had one refreshed sleep.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

flat said:


> Sometimes when I'm about to wake up I think I'm awake and actually see my room as if my eyes are open but then I wake up for sure after that and thought that was pretty weird. I once had a lucid dream that I was walking around in the house at 4 in the morning. It was so real. I was confused why I was walking around the house in the middle of the night when I should be in bed sleeping. Then suddenly I woke up and realized it was a very real feeling dream. Or maybe it was an out of body experience haha. But I've never had those kind of dreams before getting dp.


Are you paralysed when you try to move?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

No, I can move quite freely when I'm dreaming. I used to dream of flying sometimes too, which took a lot of effort, but was pretty cool once you were floating off the ground. The only time I was somewhat paralyzed was when I was trying to run away from some terrible danger coming at me. It felt like trying to run under water.


----------

